# Early Emergence



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

This is what you should be seeing. Speeded up genetics happens as honeybees go smaller, and slows down as they are artificially enlarged. 

Go down in size again into the 4.9 and upper 4.8 range and you will lose another day.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------

